# back from Africa



## serpaint (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow what an amazing trip. 27 days game park driving my way across Kenya and Tanzania with my camera, here are a couple of the 10000 cats...


----------



## python78 (Jul 20, 2010)

Those are awesome pics serpaint! 
Thats one thing I have always wanted to do. "Oh for the Lotto life"!!


----------



## vinny86 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great pics serpaint! 

I hope to be doing the same one day!


----------



## Banjo (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing serpaint


----------

